# 'New' Top Gear Trailer has just been released



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Saw this just now, thoughts?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I thought with a whole new cast they might take a step in a different direction and re-invent the franchise...but it looks like it's just going to be the same old stuff.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like typical Top Gear! Will still watch it as I doubt there will be anything better on the tv.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

As above just looks like the same old top gear with a new cast. Will probably watch the first episode but from watching that I think they're trying too much to be like the old show


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

So much for making their own show...


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I will not watch it. 

Top Gear changed from a motoring show into an entertainment show, purely because of the presenters and team involved. The BBC can't throw all that away and then just expect to carry on where they left off, its like trying to do a sequel movie with a new actor taking over the starring role, it never works and always ends up a disaster. This will be no different and will be truly painful to watch.

Absolutely not condoning what Clarkson did, he was in the wrong and deserved to be sacked without question, but as James May himself put it 'the man is an insufferable oaf but I do rather like him'.

What they should do is a new, new Top Gear. Make a new programme without the 'showbiz' stars they've dragged in and maybe make some use out of the relevantly talented people they have managed to assemble, who knows, maybe it could even be about cars?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

looks like it might be watchable as long as you turn the sound off while Evans is on.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks alright. Can't really go by much on a 1 minute trailer made for American audience it seems.


People complained every episode of the last TG, people's minds were were made up before the new TG had even been born, then before they named the cast. When they named the cast people were further upset. Now they've released a 1 minute trailer people know how the series is going to pan out........

What's a series, usually 10 shows? So 10 hours of TV compressed into 1 minute and that's enough?

For all the TG threads it never ceases to amaze me just how many people want to continously tell us they won't be watching. However they'll watch and tell us they didn't like it and that's it. Then they'll watch again next week and repeat the cycle over and over. 

Change the channel quite literally. 

Standard car shows don't work. Look how many have tried and failed. Viewing figures are tiny and it's not worth their time.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Not really that interested tbh - far too many different presenters, and however much I like Matt Le Blanc, I have no time for Chris Evans whatsoever.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Matt Le Blanc seems to fill the shoes of the others quite well in all honesty. But Chris Evans just annoys me, he doesn't look right for the role at all!

Its like having Superman portrayed by Daniel Radcliffe or something


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It has actually made me quite excited. I don't mind the new line up to be completely honest, and as for the style, there's a huge void of good car programmes on TV at the minute. If this is as entertaining as Clarkson, May and that other annoying one, it'll do for me. 

Cooks


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see it, don't understand peoples problem, its a car show!!! Not a soap, daytime quiz show , chavvy chat show or loose women to name all the ****e that gets shown on telly.


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

Chris Evans is so sickly. He's almost as bad as Steve Wright. I'm sure he thinks the sun shines out of his ****. I'd rather pay to watch the proper chaps on Amazon.


----------

